# Ouvrir doc Pages sur PC : viewer pages/convertisseur pages->word ?



## Oracle (21 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,
J'ai des documents Pages que je dois absolument imprimer aujourd'hui. Problème, je suis sur un PC sous Windows, et je n'ai pas pensé à faire un enregistrement sous format .doc depuis Pages (je ne sais même pas si c'est possible d'ailleurs)

So my questions are :
Existe t-il un viewer Pages pour Windows permettant d'imprimer?
Ou un convertisseur Pages => Word?
Ou un plugin Word 2002 permettant d'ouvrir les docs Pages?

J'ai tenté une recherche sur le net, mais le mot "Pages" désigne tout et n'importe quoi, rarement le logiciel d'Apple...


----------



## Ludo67 (21 Mars 2008)

tu pourrai peut être mettre sa en PDF?


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Existe t-il un viewer Pages pour Windows permettant d'imprimer?


non


> Ou un convertisseur Pages => Word?


Pages...


> Ou un plugin Word 2002 permettant d'ouvrir les docs Pages?


non


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Ludo67 a dit:


> tu pourrai peut être mettre sa en PDF?


oui mai sil faut avoir Pages, alors autant les mettre en .doc 

Pages est génial, sauf si on doit bosser avec des gens sous PC... _hum_ je précise, pour éviter une vollée de trollerie : si vous devez _souvent/régulièrement_ travailler avec des PC. L'exportation est trop contraignante.


----------



## Oracle (21 Mars 2008)

C'est ce que je craignais.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Franky Boy (21 Mars 2008)

Vous n'avez qu'à m'envoyer le document Pages par e-mail, je le convertirai pour vous et vous l'enverrai.


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Vous n'avez qu'à m'envoyer le document Pages par e-mail, je le convertirai pour vous et vous l'enverrai.
> 
> Mon e-mail est :


Supprime vite ton email malheureux ! tu veux que le Web entier t'envoie des promos pour du Viagra ou des Rolex à 15$ ?


----------



## Franky Boy (21 Mars 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Supprime vite ton email malheureux ! tu veux que le Web entier t'envoie des promos pour du Viagra ou des Rolex à 15$ ?



Oui, c'est vrai, mais je voulais qu'il puisse m'envoyer au plus vite son document.

C'était con.


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2008)

Franky Boy a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, mais je voulais qu'il puisse m'envoyer au plus vite son document.
> 
> C'était con.



Il peut te MP


----------



## Oracle (21 Mars 2008)

Très sympathique votre proposition Franky! Bon feeling 

Malheureusement j'ai vu votre message une fois de retour chez moi, donc je peux faire la conversion maintenant. Et du coup mon courrier ne partira que mardi... 

Merci quand même


----------



## Franky Boy (22 Mars 2008)

Oracle a dit:


> Très sympathique votre proposition Franky! Bon feeling
> 
> Malheureusement j'ai vu votre message une fois de retour chez moi, donc je peux faire la conversion maintenant. Et du coup mon courrier ne partira que mardi...
> 
> Merci quand même



Bienvenue.


----------



## tikale (1 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Désolé pour l'up mais bon comme le topic existait déjà inutile d'en créer un nouveau identique. 
J'ai à peu près le même problème que Orale, sauf que moi je n'ai plus de mac à la maison (bouhhh la honte je sais) pour faire la conversion, or j'ai quelques fichiers dont j'ai besoin en .page que je n'ai pas converti en format word. 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me les convertir svp ? :rose: (il s'agit de 6 fichiers, le dossier qui les contient fait 1.45Mo donc ça devrais pas être super long)

Par avance, merci et bonne journée 

PS : si entre temps (le topic date un peu ) un logiciel pour pc a été créé pour convertir les .page et .word, ça m'intéresse, mais bon j'ai cherché j'ai rien trouvé de ce genre.


----------



## twinworld (1 Novembre 2009)

en faisant une recherche sur Google, je suis tombé là-dessus
http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=226814
ça peut peut-être dépanner.


----------



## tikale (1 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour le lien mais j'ai déjà testé, ça ne marche pas: lorsque je clic sur "add file" il ne cherche que des fichiers .XML , or moi mes fichiers a convertir sont en .pages


----------



## twinworld (1 Novembre 2009)

ah mince.


----------



## vi0lette (19 Décembre 2010)

bonjour! bon je sais que cette discussion date deja un peu... mais j'ai le meme probleme: un fichier page tres important (pour les révisions de mes partiels...) que j'ai eu par quelqu'un qui a un mac (mais qui est parti en vacances,jpeux pas la contacter), mais moi je n'ai qu'un pc, impossible de l'ouvrir... j'ai essayé de télécharger des logiciel pour le modifier mais ca marche pas.. bref j'ai bien l'impression que la seule solution soit qu'une bonne âme accepte que je lui envoie mon fichier pour le mettre en doc :/  c'est une quarantaine de page, pas d'image je crois. 
promis j'envoie pas de pub pour viagra ou autre!
si vous avez une autre solution, je vous écoute! MERCI!


----------



## twinworld (19 Décembre 2010)

vi0lette a dit:


> bonjour! bon je sais que cette discussion date deja un peu... mais j'ai le meme probleme: un fichier page tres important (pour les révisions de mes partiels...)


et il n'y a personne dans votre classe qui a un Mac ?


----------



## Powerdom (20 Décembre 2010)

Tu peux m envoyer un message privé, je te ferais le transfert.


----------



## Le docteur (20 Décembre 2010)

Je n'en suis pas revenu quand j'ai testé, mais quand on ouvre le paquet .Pages, en le renommant en .zip on y trouve le pdf destiné à Quickview ... et il est lisible ...


----------



## anty (20 Décembre 2010)

Powerdom a dit:


> Tu peux m envoyer un message privé, je te ferais le transfert.



C'est bon je suis lui ai fait la modification hier soir 



Le docteur a dit:


> Je n'en suis pas revenu quand j'ai testé, mais quand on ouvre le paquet .Pages, en le renommant en .zip on y trouve le pdf destiné à Quickview ... et il est lisible ...



Je viens de faire l'essai chez moi, c'est étonnant même! Et Pages n'est pas capable de l'ouvrir en plus .. Avec un fichier pages qui a beaucoup de pages, les vignettes sont notés PDF avant d'afficher l'aperçu (ou coup d'oeil) avec la touche espace...
Avoir également la copie du pdf du fichier dans le paquet... Ca doit plombé (toutes proportions gardées) le poids d'un fichier .pages.. non ?

Je serais curieux de savoir comment ça se "passe" pour ce type de fichier (pages)..


----------



## Le docteur (20 Décembre 2010)

Je viens de vérifier : les textes sont même exploitables et les images pas tant dégradées que ça.
C'est LA solution pour quelqu'un qui reçoit un fichier .pages sur PC et qui est obligé de se débrouiller avec.

Évidemment quand on envoie sciemment à quelqu'un qui a un PC, le mieux est de lui faire directement un .PDF.

Le fichier Preview dans le dossier QuickLook est quasiment l'équivalent d'un .PDF exporté dans la qualité qualifiée de "bonne" par Pages (la qualité la plus basse et le choix par défaut).


----------



## leszoud (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
ma fille en prépa a enregistré sur une clé 2 travaux à rendre et des cours...  puis son DD de macbook de récup l'a lâché  et elle n'arrive pas à ouvrir ces fichiers avec mon vieux macbook -que je lui ai passé pour la dépanner- 
Est ce qu'une âme compatissante pourrait l'aider. Concours blanc la semaine prochaine et c'est la panique totale car il faudrait 
1quelle récupère sa dissert et des cours sur la clé et 
2 qu'elle récupère des fiches sur son DD mort -8h de travail de fiches..-. Si vous savez où on peut faire cela pour pas trop cher...
Mille mercis et bonne année à tous 
laetitia qui touve que la qualité mac c'est plus ce que c'était pfff!


----------



## violette212 (5 Avril 2012)

boujour à tous, 
cette conversation est (très) ancienne mais j'ai le même problème. En effet, je dois impérativement imprimer d'ici ce week-end une dizaine de dossiers mais ceux-ci sont en format page alors que je n'ai qu'un pc... Je serai incroyablement reconnaissante si l'un d'entre vous acceptais de convertir ces fichiers et me les envoyer. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (5 Avril 2012)

Si c'est pour imprimer, pourquoi ne pas enregistrer en pdf?


----------



## violette212 (7 Avril 2012)

Salut,
en fait ce sont des fichiers que nous a envoyés un prof et vu que je n'ai pas de mac, je n'arrive même pas à les ouvrir et donc impossible de les convertir en PDF, c'est pour ça que j'ai besoin de votre aide 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h12 ----------

s'il vous plaît si quelqu'un passe par là... ce serait vriament sympa de m'aider


----------



## NightWalker (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Franchement je ne vois pas comment sans le convertir en pdf. 
Personnellement je n'ai pas Page, s'il y a une âme charitable qui peut convertir les fichiers ?


----------



## brucetp (7 Avril 2012)

Apparemment Zamzar le fait depuis peu (Pages to Dox ou Pages to Pdf) :
http://www.zamzar.com

Je viens de tester, ça fonctionne vraiment bien sur des fichiers comportant du texte (mêmes les tabulations sont bien conservées). 
Concernant ceux avec beaucoup d'images, de zones de texte flottantes, je ne sais pas si le résultat est aussi probant. Le mieux reste à mon avis une sortie au format .pdf pour s'assurer d'éviter tout désagrément.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Avril 2012)

violette212 a dit:


> Salut,
> en fait ce sont des fichiers que nous a envoyés un prof et vu que je n'ai pas de mac, je n'arrive même pas à les ouvrir et donc impossible de les convertir en PDF, c'est pour ça que j'ai besoin de votre aide
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h12 ----------
> ...



Tu peux faire savoir au prof en question, de la part d'un autre prof, que c'est un âne À moins qu'il ait cru en toute bonne fois que tu possédais Pages, c'était à lui d'envoyer les documents dans un format adéquat pour leurs destinataires.


----------



## Funigtor (7 Avril 2012)

Et y avait pas la version PDF en décompressant le fichier comme un ZIP ?


----------



## Tristar2017 (1 Mai 2017)

violette212 a dit:


> boujour à tous,
> cette conversation est (très) ancienne mais j'ai le même problème. En effet, je dois impérativement imprimer d'ici ce week-end une dizaine de dossiers mais ceux-ci sont en format page alors que je n'ai qu'un pc... Je serai incroyablement reconnaissante si l'un d'entre vous acceptais de convertir ces fichiers et me les envoyer.
> Merci d'avance



https://cloudconvert.com/
Voilà la solution pour convertir des fichiers!!


----------



## Locke (1 Mai 2017)

@Tristar2017
Tu sais entre 2008 et 2012, ils ont surement trouvé la solution.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2017)

Au fait, on ne le voit plus beaucoup Cratès.


----------

